

My autonomous Lego Rover at CeBIT 2014 in pictures - wojtczyk
http://www.cubotix.com/2014/03/16/rover-at-cebit/

======
r3m6
The robot is great but the article confusing: So is robot a product for sale
(like for education) or "just" a nice toy to attract attention to something
else the author sells?

~~~
wojtczyk
Hello r3m6,

Would you be interested in buying one?

This robot will be on sale soon. I developed it for an Intel programming
challenge and won an award. Have been showing it on trade fair shows for the
last few weeks to get feedback.

I integrated most of my software from previous research work about
localization and mapping and computer vision.

Are you a robotic enthusiast?

------
JazCE
It'd be nice to see some detailed photos of the rover. I assume the laptop is
part of the rover, but it would be great to see beneath the laptop.

~~~
wojtczyk
Hey JazCE,

Thanks for your note! For a few pics check out my other video about the rover.
At 1:29 you see some close-up pictures under the laptop.
[http://youtu.be/IQVQTn1E3lY](http://youtu.be/IQVQTn1E3lY)

I intend to provide building instructions, soon.

Are you a robotic enthusiast?

Would you be interested in a software stack for localization, mapping and
image processing?

~~~
JazCE
Ahh awesome. I'm more a lego/technic enthusiast, but don't quite have the
space for lego anymore, so I just enjoy reading the lego blogs and seeing
other peoples creations.

